# Any other lunatics here that work shirtless?



## d3veg (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

He decided he needed a little color, his tan had faded badly over winter.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

No.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to lift the lid and peek on nucs and smaller hives in spring when flow is on. But no more, not since I got a stinger in the middle of my belly that one time...


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

sure


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

I believe I’d rather stub my toe


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

RayMarler said:


> I used to lift the lid and peek on nucs and smaller hives in spring when flow is on. But no more, not since I got a stinger in the middle of my belly that one time...


I don't know about you, but my bare belly exposes a lot of territory.

Alex


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

I'll go commando. TMI right OK Not really


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

My bees would be too disgusted.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Shirtless!!!!!! my husband thinks I am looney now!!!! If I went shirtless working my bees I would have to be awake 24/7 just to make sure I wasn't hauled off to a home for the insane. 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

When I only had 10 hives I wore shorts and moccasins with no shirt all summer. I had very calm bees.
Now with over 75 it's easer to put on the full breeze suit.
Knowledge come's with age also, sometimes.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

I guess it really depends on the what's and why's of keeping bees. Different tasks require different forms of protection.

Sometimes you need full suit protection and sometimes you don't. 

After a while working with bees, becoming more observant of their behavior, we also become more prepared and dress accordingly, depending on what we are doing and why we are doing it.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I saw a recent pic of Randy Oliver working shirtless with no veil.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Lee Bussy said:


> I saw a recent pic of Randy Oliver working shirtless with no veil.


Lots of folks go in with whatever they got on at the time....Good for them!! We know a few who have been keeping bees for decades that still only go in wearing full body armor....Different strokes Man, different strokes.

Whenever 'working' bees I 'always wear a veil' - simply put; I don't mind bees crawling anywhere on my body, with exception of my face, in my ears, or eyes (behind my glasses) or up the nose....Well, there might be a couple other places too, but you get the point....or should I say the 'sting' ....?


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I started this about a year and a half ago terrified of bees. Now I have a grudging truce with them. I can still go from mellow to freakout in a short amount of time (proven by my broken glasses subsequent to a sting in my nostril), but I have also taken a peek without safety equipment on. That said I chastize myself afterward because when I need a veil it is too late to put one on.

I was not criticizing nor condoning the picture that Randy shared - merely adding it to the conversation.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This video row is not good - another no-PPE miscommunication.

Too many new people have no idea of "reading the bees" and have no clue how to "know your bees". Then they are bombarded by all this TikTok-grade videos.

I want to call this video production *TikTok-grade* material.
Because it is - nothing but a quick attention grabber (this particular YT production source).

Pretty soon there will be videos of working the bees in just the under-wear (and then nothing at all).
Because why not - a great attention grabber (while being useless).

I, frankly, don't follow this YT channel anymore.
Too much junk content as it is.

BTW: hate that standard start at all of the episodes - smooch into the camera; hate even that one alone - here, said it; take notice or stay ignored.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I'm _pretty sure_ the OP is the YT channel creator.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Lee Bussy said:


> I'm _pretty sure_ the OP is the YT channel creator.


I am fully aware.
Hence my feedback.
OP is free to ignore it or take some considerations.
After all - you publish your stuff to get some public reaction as your main goal - so here it is.


----------



## FormosaGardens (May 27, 2021)

I am not a fan of these recent videos and beeks coming in to show people how to work bees and how they "rescue" the bees from "locations they have been building in" and show no regard for PPE. This is not something I would want to future generations of beeks to see and think they can just be fine and dandy to walk into a beeyard to harvest or care for bees in a t-shirt and jeans with no veil! They're far more likely to loose an eye or such from just one bee sting to the face then someone with proper PPE. I am not "old" but I am "old fashioned" when it comes to proper beekeeping technique. Suit up for your safety and your bees health!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

FormosaGardens said:


> I am not a fan of these recent videos and beeks coming in to show people how to work bees and how they "rescue" the bees from "locations they have been building in" and show no regard for PPE. This is not something I would want to future generations of beeks to see and think they can just be fine and dandy to walk into a beeyard to harvest or care for bees in a t-shirt and jeans with no veil! They're far more likely to loose an eye or such from just one bee sting to the face then someone with proper PPE. I am not "old" but I am "old fashioned" when it comes to proper beekeeping technique. Suit up for your safety and your bees health!


Couldn’t agree more. I’ve moved about the bee yard without PPE as we likely all have, but never opened a hive without, and while we assume a certain amount of liabilities working with bee, stupidity doesn't have to be one of them.
I know I know, “I know my bees, been doing this fifty plus years and know how and what to look for” but it only takes one genetic outlier to have a dissociative moment and put one right between the Iris, should that continue, it wouldn’t be long we’d have mandatory this and mandatory that. Happy Beekeeping folks.🙂


----------



## Radarharp (May 13, 2018)

Lee Bussy said:


> I saw a recent pic of Randy Oliver working shirtless with no veil.


ABJ, June 2022, Page 651


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I knew I saw that somewhere, thank you!


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

I usually work naked. It makes it much more exciting. 
I did see a video years ago of someone working bees naked. He was wearing a veil and said "always wear proper PPE, it would be very inconvenient to get stung in he eye."
Jk. But I do work in shirt sleeves, no gloves, no veil. When it is hot that is more comfortable. But veil is in the truck for when needed. I don't recall working without a shirt yet....


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Amibusiness said:


> When it is hot that is more comfortable. But veil is in the truck for when needed.


Isn't having a veil in the truck kinda like having a lifejacket under the seat?  But I get that it is hotter in some places than others and those beekeeping suits are not made well for those areas.

My first sting came yesterday putsing around the hives setting up a new one. All was fine and dandy until I started ripping off tuck tape. It makes a loud ripping sound and when I did it the first time I mused on how it might strike a bees senses, well I found out, the second riiiiiiiiiip and the guards were out letting me know that I needed to move on or put on PPE.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

d3veg said:


>


Nah, since I got old and fat I’ve developed modesty. 😂

I do however work in short sleeves 95% of the time.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Well sometimes you get stung before putting veil on. However, often you can tell by the hive's intensity if you need a veil before you open them.....


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes little bear, it is exactly like having a life vest under the seat. When I am on flat water it is more comfortable under the seat. If I know I am on a river and there may be rapids I will put it on. And a helmet too. And sometimes the lake turns into rapids very... ummm... rapidly!


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Off topic, but I grew up at a lake. I remember sitting on the dock watching boats take the corner leading from one lake to the next. A boat sped too fast and I watched as a small child was flung out the side of the boat arms and legs flailing. Luckily she had a life jacket on and all was OK. Except maybe for the PTSD and an avoidance of watercraft.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

True. My go to water craft is a canoe. And anyone small or inexperienced would be well advised to start with a life vest or veil, depending on hobby, until enough experience is gained to judge for yourself....


----------

